# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  ممكن مساعده لو سمحتم

## زهرة الريف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتته 

ممكن احد يساعدني  
المسن عندي موراضي يفتح صارله اسبوعين 
اذا جيت اسجل دخول مره يقول لا يمكنك تسجيل الدخول انقر فوق استكشاف الاخطاء وإصلاحها 
ومره يقول كلمة المرور غير صحيحه . سويت ايميل ثاني ونفس الحاله 
اذا احد يقدر يساعدني يقولي وشى السوي .يعطيكم الله العافيه .

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

هلا إختي زهووورة
أني ماأعرف حل إلى مشكلتش بس بقولش الي سويته
لأن صادتني نفس مشكلتش ..
يمكن يبغى الش تغيري من اعدادات الكمبيوتر الي تفتحي منه المسنجر
أوحاولي افتحي إيميلش من جهاز ثاني يمكن يفتح معاش ..
إعذريني يمكن ماقدرت افيدش واجد وإن شاء الله الشابات والشباب
مايقصرو ويعطوش حل ..
تقبلي مروري ..

----------


## زهرة الريف

تسلمي خيه ماقصرتي 
الله يعطيك ِ العافية 
نصبر ونشوف يمكن احد عنده الحل

----------


## قطرة عطاء

حاولي حذف " المسن " الي عندك واعادت تنصيب إليه من جديد وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*صارت معي هذي المشكله واكتشفت السبب بيسط خيتوه*
* الساعه والتاريخ كان غلظ* 

*شيكي على الوقت والتاريخ  واهم شي التاريخ  ..*

*موفقه*

----------


## أموله

-_- انَي للحين عندِي نفس المششـكلةَ 
الساعه والتاريخ صح ومع ذلك مايخشش

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تاكدي من الوقت والتاريخ في جهاز الكمبيوتر ..

واكتبي رقم الخطأ تبع المسن ..

علشان نقدر نساعدك ..

كل المودة

----------

